# Pate a choux filling



## joujoudoll (Aug 29, 2007)

A few years ago, I was in Seattle and I had some cream puffs in a vietnamese restaurant. These were the best pate a choux I've ever had. The filling was the consistency of a whipped cream, but it has the flavour of a custard. 

Well, I've tried making a custard and mixing it into whipped cream to fill pate a choux, but it didn't turn out. It was very runny and not very stiff the way the vietnamese restaurant served them.

Does anyone have a good recipe for a whipped cream type filling, but with the flavour of a custard? 

Thank you very much for any help!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

It was probably filled with something between a mousse and a creme.

There are two sort of traditional ways I can think of to get close to what you're describing. You'll have to decide which you think is worth the first try. /First, make a stiff creme patisserie, let it cool completely, then fold stiff creme chantilly into it. This would be my inclination.

Alternatively, make a creme with egg yolks, sugar and vanilla. After it thickens, fold in the egg whites. Allow it to cool, then fold in some crem chantilly. This will make a very light mousse, almost a souffle. Very nice if you like airy, vanilla pudding but I'm not sure how well it would pipe.

In either case, fill the puffs with a pastry bag. Use as large a tip as possible, try not to flatten your mousse too much.

Also, hope for someone better with pastry than I am to give you advice.

Good luck on this,
BDL


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

Boar_d is on the right track. I would add stabilizer to the whipped cream as well. Make sure everything is very cold. 

Good luck.


----------

